# Some really nice boards.



## glondor (Mar 22, 2011)

I picked up 400 lbs of boards today. There was 100 pounds + of boards like these. Just wanted to share how good looking they are. What would youse guys do with these, feel free and chime in. Have to pick up another 200 lbs tomorrow.


----------



## trashmaster (Mar 22, 2011)

what did you pay for these???? nice looking NEC chips on them .
very nice looking boards,,, Thanks for the pics...


----------



## glondor (Mar 22, 2011)

I caught a lucky break while at the scrap yard unloading a truckload of computer steel, this fellow walked passed me with 4 boards in his hands on his way in to get a price on them. I grabbed his attention on his way out and flipped him my card, He told me the scrap guy offered him a buck a pound, The scrap yard owner was making a beeline for us so I just told him to call me. He did and I went to see what he had yesterday. I offered 4 per pound for the ones in the pics, 3 per pound for 200 pounds of less flashy boards and a buck a pound for another 300 pounds of basic boards. I pick up another 200 pounds tomorrow. Needless to say we were both very happy. He was just going to throw them out. He is not a new guy to scrap, he has been scrapping for 20 years. He just did not want to deal with such a small amount. The flashy ones were all in boxes marked sony ericson. The lesser ones were all from a casino's gambling machines. 200 pounds of the casino boards all have fingers.

I still put the question out there. What would you do with them????


----------



## Oz (Mar 22, 2011)

Glondor, that is a lot of money to put out if you did not know what you were going to do with them. How did you decide your pricing that you paid?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would be guilty of processing everything I could off the boards. But most would try to sell them and make a profit.


----------



## glondor (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey OZ I do know what I am going to do with them. I was just curious what others would do thats all. (or see if there are better ideas). These will round out a 1000 pound lot that will goto a local cyanide stripper. In the end I will have about 600 pounds of boards for about 1100/1200 bucks. I can not get hurt on them. They are the nicest boards I have ever seen.

Do you ever deal with this stuff OZ? I would love to incinerate the lot of them, mill and process the ash and clinkers but I have not found a place yet that can incinerate these, so the second best option is to cherry pick them a bit and have the cyanide guy do his thing.

I will check tomorrow but there must be close to 100-150 processors on these boards and 90% of them are plated.


----------



## glondor (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey 007 I like the way you think...Dust mask and air chisel woo hoo


----------



## Oz (Mar 23, 2011)

glondor said:


> Do you ever deal with this stuff OZ?


Generally speaking, no I do not. I have of course “played” with electronics but they are a lot of hassle for the return when you can just sell the refining problem down the road at a profit. Mind you I have that opinion even though I get all of my computer scrap for free.

I will tell you though that after looking briefly at your boards that if you send them out for cyanide treatment you will not recover all the values (unless they ball mill them fine) from your ICs and similar components. If you wish to spend the labor, ask for your boards back after processing.


----------



## glondor (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks OZ. Wrecker 45 tells me they do incinerate and mill before leaching. I have been looking forward to sending a load. The biggest worry is of course getting full value for the boards sent. I don't know how to do this yet, but I will learn. I may keep these boards out of the material for the leach until I am sure I can get full value for them. I will keep the forum up to date on how it works out.

I would rather incinerate and mill outside the facility and get an assay on the values and then send the pulp in for a leach but I cannot find a place to do the incineration. I will not try to incinerate them myself as much as I would like to. A barrel burner seems easy enough to make and use but I would not be sure I was eliminating the toxic smokes and I would probably blow a fortune up the stack of the burner anyhow. 

I will start a thread later for advice on how to not get burned by the refiner.


----------



## dtectr (Mar 23, 2011)

In my life, if the shrimp cocktail smells bad, it is usually bad. Regardless of how badly I want one, I don't try it just to find out.

In GSP's book he gives some VERY good advice on how not to get screwed by the refiners. Since he was one for many years (maybe is again?) he knows what of he speaks. One thing for sure, I would NEVER send out a batch that size without quantifying the values first. 

This reminds me of keno, where you basically give a gal your money, then she tells you if you picked the right numbers or not!  :lol: 

I was in sales for many years & was constantly amazed at salespeople who put their commissions totally in the hands of management (Don't get me started). I never went home at night without knowing 1st EXACTLY how much money I had earned that DAY & month-to-date. And it saved me money more times than I can count.

With the quantity you have as feedstock, you could easily spare 5-10 lbs. to sample first. I believe that would be the best bet, at the very least. They won't rot while you're taking time to quantify values. After they're processed by the refiner, you are pretty much screwed when it comes to dispute. The refiner has already spent his time & materials, & he will have a complete record of what he processed, though not necessarily an honest one. What documentation will you have?

I highly recomend GSP's book, not only for processes, but also for insight into matters like this from "the other side of the table".

just my dos centavos.
dtectr


----------



## glondor (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with you 100% dtectr. The trouble I have at this point is finding a place to sample and assay the material. You are right, the boards will not rot, so I do have some time to ponder this and make choices as well as find the right way to do this. I do have GSP's book by the way. It is very good. Can any one tell me what metals cyanide will recover? I have been told it does not recover silver or pgm's. Is this correct?

I will however solicit any advice on this subject here, and use the knowledge here to help me get this going. Cheers.


----------



## texan (Mar 23, 2011)

As has been said here before some of the older ceramic chips may be worth more as collectables than as scrap. I would check them out even before harvesting from the boards.

Texan


----------



## glondor (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Texan, most of these boards are about 2003 I think.


----------



## texan (Mar 23, 2011)

glondor said:


> Hey Texan, most of these boards are about 2003 I think.



That's the "Middle Ages" in computer time.

Texan


----------



## dtectr (Mar 23, 2011)

Just an idea - this is called "high grading" & much more profitable than merely shipping them whole to refiners.


----------



## glondor (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh yes, These will be stripped naked I think.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2011)

Since I started processing,99% of the material I have refined has been Escrap. I am telling you that you do not want to incinerate these.Unless you had a commercial grade afterburner on your incinerator you WILL have law enforcement and the fire department called on you.I incinerated a load of boards once without an afterburner...........I will just say that it won't happen twice.There are some guys that have the capabilities of getting the primary source hot enough to stop the smoke,but its very hard to do.
I don't like the cyanide idea either.Whatever company you choose to process these should know better than to try to run them in cyanide.There is too much "untouchable" gold on these.
Commercially incinerated,ground to 60 mesh,melted,then electrorefined (via rolled plates),would probably the best way to go IMO.Of course I am sure others would have different ideas.....that was just mine.


----------



## glondor (Mar 24, 2011)

Mic, That is exactly what I want to do with these. Unfortunately I have not found the right place yet. I may not be able to do what I want in this case.

If the boards were shredded really good, after high grading, i suppose it would help the cyanide leach would it not.


----------



## trashmaster (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice boards indeed;; I think that they are mainly telecom boards,, The last pic bottom right chips are NEC and has a date on them (the ones that has the round gold solder on the cap these were declared obsolete in I think it was 2001) I have around 15lbs dated 1988-1989... 

please post pics for the other lower grand boards of around the same size , as the ics can be loaded with PMs


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 25, 2011)

glondor said:


> Can any one tell me what metals cyanide will recover? I have been told it does not recover silver or pgm's. Is this correct?


No, it's not correct. Cyanide, used quite dilute (.02%), will dissolve silver and gold only. In higher concentration, it will also dissolve copper. It does not dissolve any of the platinum group, to my knowledge. It is also most likely you would not be successful in making a purchase for home use. That's a good thing considering how little cyanide it takes to kill. 

Harold


----------



## glondor (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Harold. I would not consider home use for cyanide. The cyanide stripping shop representative told me that their process only recovers gold, and no other metals. I did not think that was true so I posted the question here. Now that I know the score I will be careful to try to find a way to get all of the metals. At 85 cents per pound for processing plus keeping the other metals besides gold it seems too good of a deal for the stripping company. They also return only 96% of the gold. Someone needs to start a company here (in Ontario) to process boards.


----------



## glondor (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are the processors found on the boards. About 8 pounds.


----------



## glondor (Mar 25, 2011)

I just picked up a truckload of these....good week for me.


----------



## glondor (Mar 26, 2011)

A question for any one who knows IC's . As i have been clearing off these gold plated boards I have found 3 items on each that seem to be very very high in gold content. Can any one shed light on these pieces? Google did not help me. 


sawtek 855285020409

epcos sur 3 1 b3866

















I will post some other interesting pieces tomorrow.

Any info much appreciated.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 26, 2011)

They are oscillator ic's. Sometimes referred to as crystals as they are built to vibrate at very precise frequencies.

The plating on these types of boards is very thin. 

The gold on the microwave transistors (white ceramic type) and plug/socket connectors will yield better than the plating on the boards.

I have posted several threads on these types of boards. Please search my posts for communication or telcom for more information and processing instructions.

Steve


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 27, 2011)

They're a little different design than ordinary crystals or oscillators and are known as SAW Filters. You can see some other examples at the top of the page here:

http://global.kyocera.com/prdct/electro/product/filter/saw.html

macfixer01


----------



## trashmaster (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for the link in the above post, lots of great info in the Capisitor section on mono caps and others..

lots of mono caps, on those boards. nice pics.


----------



## glondor (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. The parts in the photo all have gold brazed lids. There are 3 larger and 4 smaller ones on each board. I will photo some more pieces tomorrow.


----------



## glondor (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a bit of the booty from the boards.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice little pile you have there.


----------



## glondor (Apr 4, 2011)

I know I know. Little pile for you Frank, But it is a big pile for me! And I am going to have fun with it! My new stuff for the gold cell arrived today from Steve, I will be burnin' the sulphuric tomorrow!

I also have 5 pounds of monolithic capacitors and several pounds of sweeps to do. I am excited.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 5, 2011)

It wasn't that long ago that would be a big pile for me as well. I understand the excitement. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## escrap (Apr 5, 2011)

Here are about 2000lbs of satellite server boards that we just received. Had to pay some good money for them but totally worth it. I love nice boards. Sorry for the somewhat blurry pic, hope you guys can make them out. Haha


----------



## glondor (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice. I am hoping for more myself. I may have gotten a line on some more today. What do you plan to do with these?


----------



## escrap (Apr 5, 2011)

We don't do any processing ourselves. For us, it is just easier to buy and sell. Possibly someday, lol.


----------



## trashmaster (Apr 6, 2011)

Are those NEC boards from 1988 or around that year maby 1991 ????

I mean the boards zack posted;;


----------



## escrap (Apr 6, 2011)

Paul,

I really do not know. My only information on these were that they were pulled out of some really old equipment that was used to communications with satellites. He had some personal pics with them, and they were big bulky machines. I have not had any time to inspect them so I honestly couldn't give you a straight answer.

Sorry

Zack Morris 
E-scrapPlus, Inc.


----------



## trashmaster (Apr 7, 2011)

Zack

I was looking at the boards and the pin connectors and the release handles on the boards and they look like what i sold you last year and what i now have alot ofnow..;;;. 

I have several early boards from CELL PHONE TOWERS they all have fingers and not pins.... The plateing on the fingers you can peel off with a pocket knife;;;;

I will try to learn to post pics this weekend so bear with me ;; I will post them in the gallery for all to see...


paul


----------



## escrap (Apr 8, 2011)

Paul,

I think some of them were slightly similar to the ones that you had a year ago. I would love to see those boards and maybe discuss a visit sometime in the near future. 

Zack


----------

